# limit access ftp on home directory



## iltizio (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, 
I would to create a ftp user account only for access on /usr/local/www/Apache24. I tried to configure the user home directory to /usr/local/www/Apache24 and restrict permissions on www folder with 750 but when the user logs in his current directory is /.
What is the best solution?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2014)

iltizio said:
			
		

> I tried to configure the user home directory to /usr/local/www/Apache24 and restrict permissions on www folder with 750 but when the user logs in his current directory is /.
> What is the best solution?


If I'm not mistaken the ownership of that directory is www:www, setting the permissions to 750 will actually deny access to your user unless that account is also a member of www. But even with the correct group membership the account would only have read access.


----------

